
Something's Odd About the Political Betting Markets - tangled
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/moneybox/2016/07/why_political_betting_markets_are_failing.html
======
meursault334
Amusing that he views something with a predicted chance of occurring at 25%
actually occurring as a market failure.

He may be right that prediction markets are currently experiencing an
anchoring effect that is slowing their response to changes in the factors that
influence the outcome. If you believe this, maybe you should go buy Trump
shares in various prediction markets. Personally I think that a long position
on AAPL is a better undervalued position than Trump for President.

